# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  طلال [ حكاية أمل ] ..!!

## هكذا أنا

*..*
**
*..*

*بِسَمْهِ تَعَالَىْ ‘..* 
*..* 
*فِيْ صَدْرَه صَرَخَاتٍ لَمْ يَزفرهْا بَعْد , وَفِيْ قَلْبِهِ تَعْوِيْذَةْ أَمَلْ تُرَتِّلُ مَوْعِدُ الْشِّفَاء ,*
*فِيْ جَسَدِهِ مَرَضٌ  فَتَّاك يَنْخَرَ مَاتَبَقَّىْ مِنَ عِظَامِ , وَفِيْ رُوْحُهُ حُلُمٌ  مَقْصُوْص الْجَنَاحَيْن وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ يَـحْتَرّف الطَّيَرَان ‘..!!* 
*وَكَـ أَزِيْزٌ مُدَوِّي يَتَضَائِلَ بَيْنَ فَكَّيِّ الْمَوْتِ لِـِ يُصَارِعُ الْأَمَلْ وَالْأَلَمْ ‘..!!* 
 *وَلَإَنَهُ مَسْكُونْ بْـِ الْأَمَلْ أَكْثَرَ تَعُبِّئْت أَنْفَاسَهُ بِـ الْمُقَاوَمَهْ ,* 
*فًـ أَخَذَ يَقْبِضُ  عَلَىَ الْلَّحْظَهْ الَّتِيْ تَأْتِيَ لِـ يَعِيِشُهَا بِكُلِّ خَلِّيَهْ  مَازَالَتْ تَنْبُضُ بِالْحَيَاهْ ‘..!!*
 *..* 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV0Jp...layer_embedded




*وَلِكُلِّ مَنْ يَجِدُ فِيْ قَلْبِهِ نَبِضْ أَنْسَانِيَ يَتَقَاطَرُ بِالْرَّحْمَهْ ‘..* 
*فًـ لِيَهْدِي بِـِ يَمِيْنِهِ بَصِيْص ضَوْء يُحُييّ بِهِ رُوْحٌ طِفْل هُوَ :* 
*حِكَايَةُ لِلْأَمَلْ ‘..!!*
*..*

 **

----------

